# R.I.P My Diesel boy : (



## rodsdiesel.rodriguez (Oct 17, 2021)

Hope to be able to look through a camera lens again
I miss you....


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Dang. Sorry for your loss.
Not much like a good dog.


----------



## rodsdiesel.rodriguez (Oct 17, 2021)

Thank kindly, he was. In my 60 years of life he was like bo other. A true bond. Thanks again.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

rodsdiesel.rodriguez said:


> Thank kindly, he was. In my 60 years of life he was like bo other. A true bond. Thanks again.


I'm so very sorry for your loss.Gone but never forgotten and he knew he was loved.


----------



## rodsdiesel.rodriguez (Oct 17, 2021)

Thank you POC Fishing Gal, I do believe that he absolutely knows he'll never be forgotten. Bless you for your incouragment.


----------



## blgcaptain (6 mo ago)

I have a similar dog. very sorry for your loss. Is your dog sick?


----------



## rodsdiesel.rodriguez (Oct 17, 2021)

blgcaptain said:


> I have a similar dog. very sorry for your loss. Is your dog sick?


He's passed onto the doggie park in heaven


----------



## rodsdiesel.rodriguez (Oct 17, 2021)

moxeli said:


> Sorry for your loss, may be god will you give you another same one.


Thanks I appreciate your gesture


----------

